# Trivia 5/18



## luckytrim (May 18, 2018)

trivia 5/18
DID YOU KNOW...
Nelson Mandela's old jail cell is now a tourist  attraction.


1. What disco group's members were recruited through a  classified ad that
read "Macho Types Wanted: Must Dance And Have A  Moustache?"
2. Which one of the following countries is  landlocked?
  a. - Germany
  b. - France
  c. - Afghanistan
  d. - Pakistan
3. Which family of mammals does the otter belong  to?
4. The Stasi were the notorious Secret Police of which  country?
5. What are the names of the two races living thousands of  years in the
future that the time traveler encounters in H.G. Wells' "The  Time Machine"?
6. The opposite of saprophyte is..... What ?
  a. - Microphyte
  b. - Morprophyte
  c. - Parasite
  d. - Anthrophyte
7. What car company uses the slogan "I love what you do for  me!" ?
8. What is notable about Meryl Streep's performances in the  movies, 
"Silkwood", "Out of Africa", "Evil Angels"?(aka "A Cry in the  Dark"), 
"Sophie's Choice" and "The French Lieutenant's  Woman"?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In the first “Super Bowl, there were two kick-offs to start  the second half.
There was no penalty or other rule to cause this, but it  happened.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  The Village People
2. - c
3. the Weasel Family
4. East Germany
5. The Eloi and the Morlocks
6. - c
7. Toyota
8. The characters are all of different  Nationalities.

TRUTH !
Two networks simulcast the game.

CBS had their announcers: Ray Scott, Jack Whitaker and Frank  Gifford and NBC
had theirs: Curt Gowdy and Paul Christman.

However, while each network had their own announcing team,  they both shared
CBS’ feed. Since the game was played in the Los Angeles  Coliseum, home of
the NFL’s Los Angeles Rams, CBS had priority. So during the  game, NBC’s
announcers and crew had to go by whatever the CBS sports  director decided to
show. As you might imagine, it was not a smooth experience  (although we
really don’t know for SURE what it sounded like, as sadly  there are no full
recordings left of the first Super Bowl – the network tapes of  the game were
“wiped,” which was common for the time for live events.  Networks didn’t feel
the need to archive events that they were not planning to  re-air).

Nothing was odder, though, than what happened when the third  quarter began –
something that really showed you JUST how awkward the whole  affair was. You
see, when the Green Bay Packers kicked off to the Kansas City  Chiefs to
start the second half, NBC was still in a  commercial!

Not a big deal, though, right? So NBC was a little late –  they’ll catch up,
no?

No.

The on-field officials were notified of the “problem” and  actually called
the play dead and had them RE-KICK the  kick-off!!!

Can you imagine something like that happening in the Super  Bowl in 2018 ?

But back in 1967, the NFL was not nearly as powerful, so they  followed the
network’s lead.

At least things began to get straightened out the next year,  and Super Bowl
I remains the only Super Bowl ever to be shared between two  networks.


----------

